
Biographies That Will Rev Up Your Entrepreneurial Drive - oliviakuhn
http://blog.mixergy.com/books-that-fire-up-your-entrepreneurial-drive/
======
Hates_
I can't recommend "How To Get Rich" enough. Don't be fooled into thinking it's
another get-rich-quick type book by it's title. This is perhaps the most down
to earth and honest book about the subject I've ever read.

~~~
AndrewWarner
Yeah, the book is meant as the antidote to the "happy-clappy" self-help
movement.

